# Nice shooting Sawman!



## LimaOscarSierraTango (Jan 3, 2013)

> ...Craig Sawyer put three rounds into a 24” group...


(at 3080 yards!)

http://www.dtacomlink.com/dta-dtm-3080-yards-with-hti-375-cheytac/


----------



## RackMaster (Jan 3, 2013)

Wow!  Just wow.


----------



## 8654Maine (Jan 3, 2013)

Great job, gents.


----------



## AWP (Jan 3, 2013)

I could probably put 3 rounds into a 24 foot group. That's kind of the same thing, right?

Seriously, that is pretty awesome, SAWMAN. Nicely done.


----------



## Diamondback 2/2 (Jan 3, 2013)

Damn good shooting!


----------



## reed11b (Jan 3, 2013)

Aaaannnndd, I hate him even more. Hate from envy, nothing personal.
Reed


----------



## HALO99 (Jan 3, 2013)

An amazing combination of skilled men and great equipment. Outstanding!


----------



## Rabid Badger (Jan 4, 2013)

Freefalling said:


> I could probably put 3 rounds into a 24 foot group. That's kind of the same thing, right?
> 
> Seriously, that is pretty awesome, SAWMAN. Nicely done.


 
SAWMAN: So what are you shooting at, Free?

Free: See that 5 ton way out there?

SAWMAN: Yup, that's what you're shooting at? Have you hit it yet?

Free: Nope, but I have a LOT of ammo!

Seriously ~ good shooting, Craig!!


----------



## JBS (Jan 5, 2013)

Almost 41 mils of elevation on optics and gear that max out at 30 and 9 respectively. ! 1.75 miles. It seems you all were literally shooting beyond the range of what some of the best equipment available is even capable of handling... TOW range.

Badass.


----------



## SAWMAN (Jan 29, 2013)

Hey guys, I just saw this thread. Thanks for the support and kind words! I was glad to be invited by DTA to go shoot with them for the event. I brought a ballistic computer from Rianov http://www.rianov.com but it was super cold (-20 to 10 degrees) while we were up there and everyone just wanted to get the shots down range and bolt. I understood completely. Because they're testing constantly, I lent them my Rianov system to test against all the other techniques and equipment Russ, Nick and the boys are using to plot their firing solutions. Should be some cool developments coming from that. 

When I shot, I was just happy to get on the gun for a minute to send a few down range. Nick showed me where he had been holding, which was waaaay off to the side and above the entire target platform. There was no real consistent point of aim. I was just trying to get each round as near the bullseye as I could with the 3 rounds I had. In the end, I apparently ended up with a 24-25" group. We figure we should go back in the Spring and shoot a deliberate world record for long-range accuracy. I'm confident that I can get quite a bit tighter group than that. I'm glad to be part of the process. I appreciate DTA's cooperation and coordination on it. Great stuff!


----------



## SAWMAN (Jan 30, 2013)

So who's tuning in to watch us March 7th in "BATTLEGROUND: RHINO WARS" on Animal Planet?

http://blog.zap2it.com/frominsideth...d-along-with-this-new-animal-planet-show.html


----------



## reed11b (Jan 31, 2013)

The fact that my nickname and favorite animal is the rhino, I get to hate you even more. I still hate amlove21 the most, but you are gaining sir. Leave some cool guy stuff for the rest of us. 
Reed


----------



## SAWMAN (Jan 31, 2013)

Ha! Just trying to do what we can, bro. A tv show isn't the perfect way to witness what we do, but the public awareness it will generate for the cause is wroth it. 
We're excited about the project and are hopeful it will be well accepted. The critics liked it, but only time will tell for sure.


----------



## B3dlam (Feb 6, 2013)

*drool* A DTA has been on my gun bucket list for a while now.  Amazing shooting Sawman!


----------



## pardus (Feb 6, 2013)

On one hand I'm pissed off that I've been in this fight for over a decade now with nothing but empty good wishes, ignorance and ambivalence. 
My friends have been imprisoned, tortured and brutalised for this cause and no one gave a flying fuck (despite articles in NAT GEO etc...). 

I'm sure people will still be very ignorant to the true reasons and perpetrators to this genocide. That is the Chinese that fund and supply the demand for this and the corrupt African governments that allow this via any possible means.

But I'm also happy that finally someone in the USA has brought this  into the public eye. 

Though honestly SAWMAN, unless you and I talk personally and I see you're on the right track, I have little faith in your mission.


----------



## SAWMAN (Feb 7, 2013)

pardus said:


> On one hand I'm pissed off that I've been in this fight for over a decade now with nothing but empty good wishes, ignorance and ambivalence.
> My friends have been imprisoned, tortured and brutalised for this cause and no one gave a flying fuck (despite articles in NAT GEO etc...).
> 
> I'm sure people will still be very ignorant to the true reasons and perpetrators to this genocide. That is the Chinese that fund and supply the demand for this and the corrupt African governments that allow this via any possible means.
> ...


Well, after having conducted operations there, I can assure you I understand your skepticism. Trust me, you're in good company there. It's definitely a "porous" environment in which to conduct any sort of secure operation. However, in the end, we will have whatever effect we can as an operational unit. What amplifies that effort a million times is the exposure of having it filmed and shared with the global public. That, my friend, is where you can place your hope. If we can spark some support and awareness through our efforts, we will have made a far larger impact than our tactical operations alone ever could. Big picture.


----------



## pardus (Feb 7, 2013)

SAWMAN said:


> Well, after having conducted operations there, I can assure you I understand your skepticism. Trust me, you're in good company there. It's definitely a "porous" environment in which to conduct any sort of secure operation. However, in the end, we will have whatever effect we can as an operational unit. What amplifies that effort a million times is the exposure of having it filmed and shared with the global public. That, my friend, is where you can place your hope. If we can spark some support and awareness through our efforts, we will have made a far larger impact that our tactical operations alone ever could. Big picture.


 
You are right. I really wish you all the best with this.


----------



## Andraste (Feb 21, 2013)

It's getting great reviews!  
http://www.monstersandcritics.com/s...o-Wars-a-riveting-reality-docu-drama-for-2013


----------



## pardus (Feb 22, 2013)

SAWMAN said:


> Well, after having conducted operations there, I can assure you I understand your skepticism. Trust me, you're in good company there. It's definitely a "porous" environment in which to conduct any sort of secure operation. However, in the end, we will have whatever effect we can as an operational unit. What amplifies that effort a million times is the exposure of having it filmed and shared with the global public. That, my friend, is where you can place your hope. If we can spark some support and awareness through our efforts, we will have made a far larger impact than our tactical operations alone ever could. Big picture.


 
So, it turns out that Dap is a good friend of a good friend of mine. Small world.


----------



## Isiah6:8 (Mar 6, 2013)

Here is some more info on the show:
http://animal.discovery.com/tv-shows/battleground-rhino-wars


----------



## NBC-Guy (Mar 6, 2013)

I saw the commercial and have some serious beard envy going on. Are you guys just down there for the mini-series or doing continuous operations down there?


----------



## RackMaster (Sep 15, 2013)

@SAWMAN finally watching Rhino Wars on Animal Planet up here in Canada.  Great show and so much insight into a battle that's not well know in the West.


----------

